# Nass 4/30/12



## bvibert (Apr 30, 2012)

Got out for a nice solo quick hitter after work today.  It was my first time riding from Session's this season.  Everything was rolling real well, and it was nice to get back onto some old favorites.  

I started by crossing 69 and riding up the blue trail to the by-pass>up the ass kicker hill>2 bears>fire road>cemetery twisties>jug>scoville twisties>truck trail>b-street>done.

I ended up with 7.17 according to my GPS, in around an hour and a half.  My goal was to keep moving as much as possible, but I did end up with quite a few breaks.  Total moving time as around an hour and a quarter.  Average moving speed was 5.98mph with around 1700 feet of climbing (I don't really trust the GPS in this regard, but it's all I have to go by).

I considered doing the fat kid climb>cornwall downhill>hinmans, but I was too worried about getting back before dark, plus I wasn't sure that I had it in me.  I believe this was my first trip through the entire cemetery twisties since the logging that went on last year.  It's rolling really nicely, though there's quite a derailleur catchers that need to be cleaned up.  It's probably as good as it ever was, most of the old trail still remains with some redirects around the logging mess.  I dare say it might even be better now than it was before the logging.

I had heard stories of the Free Tibet truck being dismantled, so I was happily surprised to see that some of the truck still remains. :lol:
View attachment 5116


----------



## powhunter (May 1, 2012)

Nice...Sad about the Free Tibet Truck though....Lotsa bear sightings lately in the past few weeks up there

Steveo


----------



## WoodCore (May 1, 2012)

Sad to see the "Truck" reduced to a smaller pile of rubble but at least they left the important part


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

It looked like the parts that were removed were carefully unbolted, so I like to think the parts are living on in a new location as a lawn ornament or something... :lol:


----------



## bvibert (May 1, 2012)

I was a little concerned about seeing a bear being solo, but luckily I didn't see any.  There wasn't much of any signs of life actually, just a few Biker's Edge guys who must have missed the memo that the weekly ride was down at Miller's this week...


----------

